# Naughty Vizsla !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am sure we have a rule about dogs not being on the sofa!!!!!!!!! It is a shame none of us have the heart to stick to it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

what a cute dog lovely looking , and they are just perfect when they are asleep not getting into trouble .


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww. BUT naughty doggie lol... as long as she does get down when asked


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

hehe, maybe some training would help  But she's beautiful anyway


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

lol we were adament there would be no dogs on the sofa but now he has his own couch and sometimes nips upstairs on our bed for a nap!! grrr! and I thought I could be strict!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think it is us that needs the training!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

mine get on the chairs as well,   but if i want to sit they know to move.
lovely dog by the way i walk 2 viz they are so lovely.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dog, looks really nice and comfy,lol,


----------

